# Small Business Loan?



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I was just wondering. Is it possible to use a small business loan to buy a horse farm/property?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Unless you're planning on opening up a business that requires the purchase of a property (boarding stable, farming, training, what have you), no bank would finance the purchase of a farm as part of a small business loan. Even then, most banks don't usually have enough experience with those types of businesses to know if they're going to be a decent investment. 

There are a number of lenders that specialize ONLY in agricultural/rural property purchases. American AgCredit and AgChoice are two that specialize in those sort of lending practices. 

If you're looking at opening up a business related to horses or farming, you're going to need to come up with a business plan before applying for a loan. This states what your goal is, where you expect to be in five years, and when the bank can expect a return on their investment.


----------

